# Little Help Please



## J98NY (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, after reading and trying things for 3 days straight, im kinda stuck.

So I have a bionic that has the data problem (shocker) and I figured, lets play with it a bit, I can't really HURT anything, plus, as a bonus, im in possession of 2 Bionics, one just needs to be sent back when im done playing.

-Started off downloading the R3l3aS3DRoot thingy, I got rooted, and 4ever rooted.

-Couldn't stop there.... decided, hey, lets try that .901 update.... So I ate some cheesecake, and got the .901 update.

-Everything took fine, showed the .901 update installed, everything worked.

-Nope, couldn't stop there either, now I had to DL the KIN3TX V1.0 FINAL SIGNED.zip rom.

-It took it....kind of. I noticed some changes, but screen was still that ugly stock black/red thing, and the icons were all the same. There was a couple extra things in the power button menu, like 'restart' but that may have been from the .901 not KIN3TX.

-I have no service. I think what happened is I used the wrong KIN3TX rom, I don't think that's the one for .901. All down hill from here.

-I tried using my backup from CWM, and it didn't fix it. I can get the phone to the home screen, and do whatever, but on start up, it goes to the AP Fastboot Flash Mode. I tried the R3l3A53DRoot thing, with option 1, option 4...nothing, I get the error message "Info preflash validation error." I googled that, and I don't like what im reading. I tried the RSD Lite with 'targa cdma targa-user2.3.4-5....blah blah, didn't work, got an error msg. Tried the VRZ XT875.5.5.893 one, and I get an error, says 'Failed flashing process 6/22 flash cdt.bin

Every link I follow takes me to another forum, which has dead links to DL.

All Im trying to do, is get rooted, with 4ever root, and 901, and ill try the Eclipse.

Thanks for the help, and thanks for all developers out there!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Did you try the thread titled "unbrick your bionic here"?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

Use mirror 3 to get the 893 FXZ file on this thread http://rootzwiki.com...893-fxz-leaked/ and then flash it with rsd (if you have issues follow this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/), then zerg rush it with ROTA893 found here http://rootzwiki.com...93-aka-rota893/ then update to 901 from stock recovery (update file should be on your sdcard), then proceed with flashing with cwm the latest eclispe rom for 901 found here http://www.eclipsero...c.php?f=20&t=44.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright, just a few notes from me:

Your were perfectly fine through the KINETX install. You just needed the .ril (radio interface layer) files from the .901 system in order to work properly. There is a post in that thread that has a link to the files you needed, a search for "ril" should find it if you ever want to go that route again.

As for right now, you have a mis-match between your kernel and your cdt.bin file (huzzah for locked bootloaders), hence the fastboot error, which pops up anytime the startup finds files that it doesn't like. You should be able to use the Vol Down+Power combination to get into a reg fastboot session, where you can use RSD Lite and the file from the "Unbrick your Bionic" thread Rezidude linked to get back to a working system. Any questions about those specific procedures should be adressed in their respective threads.

Good Luck on getting your Bionic back! And just as a note, though I haven't heard of anything happening because of it, I wouldn't recommend sending back a handset rooted, as rooting voids your warranty and there is a small chance that penalties might be involved.


----------



## J98NY (Jan 22, 2012)

ok im lost. I downloaded that large file, ( targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar ) which i believe is the very first downloadable link in the unbrick your bionic thread, I open it in RSD, and it gives me the cdt error, which I believe some where in those 8 pages it says it will, but I re-read post 1 3x, and I can't figure it out.

Sorry.

And all the help is much appreciated*edit* I just double checked, they may be the same files, but the big one I downloaded was from the post above, not the unbrick one. I see that ones called 'flashme'. Im downloading that now.


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Stay away from kinetix rom. The dev got harassed in a thread over something stupid. Which lead him to throw a hissy fit and leave. Not to mention he no longer supports the bionic either way. Go with eclipse. And go get the latest eclipse release from their website. Google eclipse rom.

As far as your phone. Use the link above for "unbrick your bionic here" then rsd the 893 targa (i think its called "flash me"). Worked for me. However tomorrow im moving to the gnex finally and getting rid of this poor excuse for a smart phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

